# Bringing a pet to Dubai



## scootersmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello all,

Am moving to Dubai this fall, and would like to bring our little Yorkshire Terrier. Have tried to find information on governemnt websites without any luck. Can anyone help?

scooters mom


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where are you coming from ?

If coming from the UK you can try
WorldCare Pet Transport LLC
AIRPETS Heathrow - Pet Travel Specialists
or even Emirates cargo

For info on import requirements you can go to www.uae.gov.ae/mafeservices/defaulten.aspx

You will need to register for that site.

Some removalists also use carriers for pets (ie Crown transport pets here)

Jet Pets work out of Oz

Cant help with other areas.
Also try your local vet..they should have some information as to series of injections needed (such as rabies)


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Gulfnews: Say bye to your pet worries


----------



## scootersmom (Jul 3, 2008)

We are coming from Canada.
But thank you so much for the link! I'll take a look.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

scootersmom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Am moving to Dubai this fall, and would like to bring our little Yorkshire Terrier. Have tried to find information on governemnt websites without any luck. Can anyone help?
> 
> scooters mom


Hi,

I am in the exact same situation at the moment. How did it go for you? Is it only the import permit you need?
I also wonder how you walk your dog? We have read on the Internet that dogs are banned in many places. We would like to live in JBR/Dubai Marina but have read that they are banned there. Do you know any place close were you can walk your dog? We have a chihuahua.

Best regards Tess & Joakim


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-anyone-imported-their-dog-dubai-lately.html

And they are banned in JBR I do believe... Dont move there if you have a dog would be my suggestion. Even if someone else says you are allowed to have them (they will say anything some of them to just lease the place!!), it is going to cause you problems and be a hassle. As well as other people who do not want to live around animas choose to live there specifically because they are banned. You can not fault those people for then being upset that you have a dog in the elevator that they have to use....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There used to be a time when absolutely no pets were allowed in apartment buildings. I think they have eased up on this lately in order to fill their empty apartments but for anyone who is planning on bringing their dog to Dubai, I would suggest living in a villa with a garden for the simple fact that you just can't take your dog anywhere.....no beach, no park, etc. All you can do is walk your dog in the neighbourhood and then if you have a garden, let him laze around in the garden and enjoy the fresh air.
I feel bad for animals living here. Dubai is not the most animal friendly place.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-anyone-imported-their-dog-dubai-lately.html
> 
> And they are banned in JBR I do believe... Dont move there if you have a dog would be my suggestion. Even if someone else says you are allowed to have them (they will say anything some of them to just lease the place!!), it is going to cause you problems and be a hassle. As well as other people who do not want to live around animas choose to live there specifically because they are banned. You can not fault those people for then being upset that you have a dog in the elevator that they have to use....



people please do a search within the forum i have posted tons of information about importing dogs, and places to take them to run free and walk them.

The Greens i have heard is one of the only areas you can live and walk your dog and they can socialize with other dogs and have off leash top secret playtime in wonderful areas 
Its near JBR and the marina, just on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road.

Dogs are banned on the other side because there is no grass, no greenery, nothing but "city sidewalks, busy sidewalks"
The rent here is affordable (2brdrooom with pool gym balcony security playground) from 65-80,000 There are 2 level villas with a large gated patio in front and back that go for a bit more but are well worth it if you can afford it.

Ask your vet, you'd be surprised how many dogs they ahve helped move to Dubai. I know i was!

PM me with any questions, i'm not working yet and get bored so i'd love to help


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There used to be a time when absolutely no pets were allowed in apartment buildings. I think they have eased up on this lately in order to fill their empty apartments but for anyone who is planning on bringing their dog to Dubai, I would suggest living in a villa with a garden for the simple fact that you just can't take your dog anywhere.....no beach, no park, etc. All you can do is walk your dog in the neighbourhood and then if you have a garden, let him laze around in the garden and enjoy the fresh air.
> I feel bad for animals living here. Dubai is not the most animal friendly place.


Oh Pam don't you have little white doggies? Do they like other dogs? You can bring them here ( i have met dog owners who drive here to the lakes between the towers to walk them) and to the beach at Ghantoot to run around and get disgustingly dirty.

I have also offered my big giant porch to double as a doggy playtime party. We had two friends over yesterday for a wrestling session. There are a bunch of neighborhood kids around 8-12 who love Bodie and they play with him too in our "play pen"

The porch is 2 maybe 3 times the size of my new york city apartment's bedroom! Ahh life.

Seriously Pamela, PM me if you wanted to take them here. This place is great for dog owners...i think theres over 40 dogs that live around here.


----------

